# Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Drive Problems



## techls

My LTX 1040 is having some drive problems. When first starting up and shifting to drive, mower will only go a foot of two before stopping. If I shift between forward and reverse, it will gradually begin to go longer distances until I can finally mow the lawn. I changed both the upper and lower drive belts, with no change. Is my transaxle starting to fail? I should note I have been plowing my driveway with this tractor the past 3 winters, successfully. It's a model #13WX90AS056; DOM 04/2011; serial #1D151H20400.
Thanks,


----------



## jhngardner367

It sounds more like the sliding pulley sheave is sticking, OR the tensioner spring is weak.


----------



## techls

Replaced extension spring today, seems to be working. Thank you.


----------

